# Warning about Rodeo Nissan in Fresno



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

well... tonight ive been thinking about how upset i am with this dealership, so i thought i would pass the word along just to maybe make someone think twice before doing business with Rodeo Nissan in Fresno.

i bought my car in Jan. of '03 (grossly over-priced, but i was ignorant to such things at the time and paid for it anyway)
at the time of purchase:
-Rodeo Nissan "LOST" the face for the cd player that came with the car... it took them 2 weeks to finally put a new unit in, but *damage was done* to the vinyl dash around the center console where the D player was installed.

-Rodeo Nissan promised me the owners manual for the car, which they had 
also "LOST" but *never came through * with their promise to this day. (even after multiple calls requesting the manual)

-Rodeo Nissan declined to inform me of the minor accident the car had been into while on their lot. the bumper was replaced crookedly, and the impact foam was omitted from the repairs. (**now i admit, this was partly my fault for not noticing the damage before i bought the vehicle, but hiding such things is *bad business * IMO)

-Rodeo Nissan installed an aftermarket A/C unit upon purchase, but either installed incorrectly or used the wrong unit. (as evidenced by the constant loosening of A/C drive belt on a monthly basis) The belts start to squeel every few weeks and require adjustment (which Rodeo Nissan refuses to do for free)

recently, i had been having problems starting my car. it was obvious to me it was a fuel problem, but being the non-mechanic that i am (as well as having a partial warrenty on the car..)i took the vehicle to the dealership to get the problem fixed......

Visit #1: took the car in, explained my problem, and asked Rodeo Nissan to call me when they had a Dx and a price estimate. it took the dealership two days to call me back. they said the problem was a faulty fuel pump, and that it needed to be replaced. i Ok'ed the work, and it took Rodeo Nissan *almost a week * to complete the work. (granted they may have had to order the part, but i was offered no alternitive means of transportation from Rodeo Nissan, and was left bumming rides off of my family for a week)

Visit #2: *two weeks later* my car died again with the same symptoms as before. i took the car to Rodeo Nissan and it took them another *three days* to tell me they could find nothing wrong with my car. suddenly the car starts again.....  

visit #3 about *one month later* my car would not start and it had the SAME symptoms.... by now i was starting to get pissed. it was obvious to me they had not solved the problem. i had their mechanic come to my house to look at the car, and he found the problem within 20 minutes. (it was a bad relay to the fuel pump) the mechanic admitted to me that the original fuel pump most likely never needed to be replaced.
i towed the car to Rodeo Nissan's service department, and asked for them to put in a new relay. they did the job *for free, but* installed an *used* fuel pump relay in my car to replace the broken one. Rodeo Nissan *refuses to reimburse * me for the price of the new fuel pump, and i am currently in the process of getting them to install a new relay insted of the used one in my car now. 
after having the car returned, i noticed some deep scratchs in the vinyl that covers the fuse box in the cabin. i was not pleased with the lack of concern Rodeo Nissan's mechanics showed for the physical appearance of my vehicle.

-additional to the above mentioned, the service department at Rodeo Nissan have been generally unfriendly with me, and have been very irresponsible at returning my phone calls. i am still awaiting the promised "proof of work" printout for the relay that was installed 3 weeks ago. the service department is slow and i have no faith in the ability of their "nissan certified mechanics" *i will never do buisness with Rodeo Nissan again.*

overall, doing buisness at Rodeo Nissan has been a *horrible experience * for me, and *i warn anyone one looking to buy a nissan in the Central Valley to steer clear of the place.*
i am not out to seek revenge or to slander this company, i just don't want any of my fellow NF buddies to have to deal with this kind of shit. *Rodeo Nissan is just bad business.*


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Well I haven't bought anything from Rodeo Nissan yet but I have delivered pizzas to them a couple of times (kinda lousy tippers  ). Is your car new and still covered under factory warranty? If so, you might want to try another Nissan dealership (Lithia Nissan?). I've taken my car there once and they did do the job right, but other than that and buying OEM parts I have no other experiences with Lithia Nissan. Might be worthwhile to try another dealership. Anyways thanks for the heads up on Rodeo Nissan. If I do buy a Nissan from a dealership it won't be in town, prices are just too high.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

damn bro, sorry to hear how Rodeo Nissan gave such bad service. I try to avoid the dealer when it comes to repairs and parts, not unless i can't find a part at the local parts store. Brian at Lithia is a cool dude and knows what he's talking about. Try him next time you need a part from the dealer. he charged me $3 for all my injector seals. I called once to Rodeo Nissan for a part and the guy didn't even have a clue on what part I was asking for and after that I never called over there again. Good luck next time.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah.... ive learned a lot over the last year on how to deal with bad buisness... and how to avoid it. in the future, i dont think ill buy a car at ANY dealership. cheaper to go third party. its going to be a while before i get a new car though


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> yeah.... ive learned a lot over the last year on how to deal with bad buisness... and how to avoid it. in the future, i dont think ill buy a car at ANY dealership. cheaper to go third party. its going to be a while before i get a new car though


I bought my spec v at Rodeo. They didn't seem like they knew anything. They actually jacked me on my se-r floormats. It's a long story....sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

psshh
after complaining to the dealership manager... the service guy still has the nerve to not live up to his promise of a new fuel relay.
bump for shi**y business


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

96SER96 said:


> Well I haven't bought anything from Rodeo Nissan yet but I have delivered pizzas to them a couple of times (kinda lousy tippers  ). Is your car new and still covered under factory warranty? If so, you might want to try another Nissan dealership (Lithia Nissan?). I've taken my car there once and they did do the job right, but other than that and buying OEM parts I have no other experiences with Lithia Nissan. Might be worthwhile to try another dealership. Anyways thanks for the heads up on Rodeo Nissan. If I do buy a Nissan from a dealership it won't be in town, prices are just too high.


Next time your going there for a delivery put some Ex-Lax on their pizza


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

bump for bad business :thumbdwn:


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

I know this thread hasn't had a lot of activity in the last month, but original poster -- if you could read this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51013&page=2&pp=15

and provide the information I mention, I'd appreciate it.


----------

